# Arrow nock size chart (arrow end)



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks I was wondering how I was going to get the Id of those. I don't have the right set of mics for that. 

On a side note any idea on what the proper nock fit is? Or how much clearance you need on your center serving?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------

